# How far can dogs swim?



## Animal Pastel (Jan 12, 2013)

Our German pointer, Meg, is a rubbish swimmer and can manage about 10 feet in still water. Even a slight current, and she struggles to tread water....

How far can dog's swim...??


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I have never waited to see how far it would be before the dog drowned but my dog would regularly swim nearly a mile every week at a horse pool.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I once watched a video of a Chesapeake swimming a channel to fetch a duck that had been shot. The distance it swam was truly unbelievable.

I guess swimming is like anything - you have to build up their stamina for it. Mine can swim a fair distance as I regularly throw their ball as far as I can into the middle of the lake, not sure they could manage a channel though!

This is the video (not as unbelievable as I remembered!):
http://www.basc.org.uk/en/media/basc-films/the-long-retrieve.cfm


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

How long is a piece of string?! It depends completely and entirely on the dog.

My Bernese and Westie are both very fit and very keen, strong swimmers - they are in the water most days, and can be doing water retrieves, or just swimming for the sheer fun of it, for up to an hour without visibly tiring, no idea about the actual distance they cover though. The Bernese before my current one was the same. 

On the other hand, my Newfoundland - a breed bred for the water - is the most dreadful swimmer. He loves it, and can do it - but it looks like he is drowning the entire time, and he can't go for long (but then he's not physically as fit as the other two yet).


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know how far, but at Jess's first hydro session last week, with jets on, she swam solid for 25 minutes.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Simba is also a bit of a bad swimmer, even though he's a lab so 'should' be good at it!
He's got about as much grace in the water as an elephant on ice. He even nearly drowned Sandy when he was younger by climbing onto her head she pushing her under! 
He does love it though, and will retrieve from the water for hours if i let him.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Brig was off to Norway here, he was so far out I had to scream to get him back!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

definitely would depend on the dog 

My two are paddlers, they can swim well if they need to, but would rather just get their feet wet then go for a good swim


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Neither of mine will swim..

The most Rufus has ever done is about a meter to the edge of a padding pool  He's dipped his toes in a few times but came straight back out. 

Spencer got his 1st water experience yesterday after chasing a labrador who dived into the lake. Spencer got about 2 steps in and realised he didn't like it and leaped out again! :001_smile:

lol I do get a bit of water envy when I see dogs jumping in... mine are big wimps!


----------



## Animal Pastel (Jan 12, 2013)

pogo said:


> definitely would depend on the dog
> 
> My two are paddlers, they can swim well if they need to, but would rather just get their feet wet then go for a good swim


That's a good line for Meg to use...can swim if she needs to, but would rather just get her paws wet....avoids the embarrassment of needing to be rescued...


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

Dexter is a massive wimp! 
When we first got him he wouldn't go anywhere near water. After we got Lexie who loves water he has finally started to go padding! !


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Animal Pastel said:


> Our German pointer, Meg, is a rubbish swimmer and can manage about 10 feet in still water. Even a slight current, and she struggles to tread water....
> 
> How far can dog's swim...??


.....depends on the need i think, harvey one of my springers is absolutely hopeless, hates water so panics when he cant touch the bottom, until one day my hubby went out in a kyak, harvey wasnt happy at all and swam out to him, when he got there his eyes were like saucers, he was petrified bless him.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Inca doesn't like to swim - she'll paddle and that's it - she's a really delicate little girl who hates getting her paws mucky...a great gundog she'd make 

Jessie on the other hand is a true water baby and will swim and swim and swim given the chance. She has no fear of water...which can be bad!! I haven't measured exactly but she'll swim a fair distance with no hesitation!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

If you've seen my pics you'll know that my pair are as happy in water as they are on dry land.. How far, goodness knows.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

through the horse field we have a river/ stream that gets just below waist deep in the winter. Its very fast flowing but nothing dangerous, Dylan can happily chase sticks swimming up and down stream for an hour. Admittingly when he gets home and sleeps but at the time shows no signs of slowing down.


----------



## Animal Pastel (Jan 12, 2013)

penguin said:


> Dexter is a massive wimp!
> !


Meg will be pleased to know she is not on her own re swimming wimp stakes...


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Ringo loves swimming. He's not the most energetic of dogs on land, but loves being in the water. The first time we took him to a river he swam about nearby for 10 minutes then disappeared downriver for 5 minutes and then came back the way and disappeared up river. We lost him for about 20-30 minutes. We were just about to give him up as lost and report him to the park rangers when he reappeared, and it took us another 10 minutes to get him to come out!

First time we let him off in the sea he just swam straight out and had us worried for a few minutes as he was swimming in the Gareloch where there are some pretty strong currents, but fortunately he heard our screams and came back.

Now he doesn't get anywhere near water without being attached to a rope!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

I can send my black lab 150 yards there and back again for a retrieve over a lake, but she'll swim further than that of her own accord!


----------



## Animal Pastel (Jan 12, 2013)

Is it down to the breed, or the dog, that determines how far your dog can swim.

As far as I know, swimming is not taught at obedience classes....maybe it should be on the curriculum.....dog chew for completing a width, that sort of thing......any suggestions?


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

Animal Pastel said:


> Is it down to the breed, or the dog, that determines how far your dog can swim.
> 
> As far as I know, swimming is not taught at obedience classes....maybe it should be on the curriculum.....dog chew for completing a width, that sort of thing......any suggestions?


Definitely the individual dog.

I have two GSDs - one will swim, one won't.

I think it comes down to strength of nerve to a certain extent.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Jake is hilarious with the water, he loves it and in the summer I struggle to get him out of the local river... however, while he loves it in there, he does not love it when he cannot touch the bottom! He just will not swim... the only times he has swum is when he has accidentally gone in too deep and he is quick to turn and get out! 

Arrow on the other hand is a great swimmer! He is one of those dogs who just dives in, and he hasn't been going swimming for that long and he is just getting more and more confident in the water all the time! I love how his confidence is gaining


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

As far as his toy and back. We may find out in the summer coz I've bought a wet-suit to go in with him.


----------



## Animal Pastel (Jan 12, 2013)

lozzibear said:


> while he loves it in there, he does not love it when he cannot touch the bottom! He just will not swim... the only times he has swum is when he has accidentally gone in too deep and he is quick to turn and get out!
> 
> I think being able to 'touch the bottom' (of the water....cheeky) is Meg's aim when she is in the river. You can see the panic when she is, literally, out of her depth...


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Mylo LOVES water, even in the winter he has to go for a swim 

I love it in the summer, I can just walk down to the lake and let him swim for how ever long he wants... which would be all day ! 

He also swam across a lake once to reach two Labradors on the other side ! His recall wasn't good that day  I had to run around to the other side to get him, guess where he was ... swimming in the lake with two lab bitches


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rio loves swimming, she can go for a fairly long time but my old terrier sank like a stone 

I remember fishing him out of many a lake and puddle, poor guy kept trying despite the near drownings


----------



## Animal Pastel (Jan 12, 2013)

Catz1 said:


> my old terrier sank like a stone
> 
> I remember fishing him out of many a lake and puddle, poor guy kept trying despite the near drownings


That sounds like Meg - more heart than ability....


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sophie has never swam, despite me trying to encourage her into water, she hates the stuff  so much for being a Labrador  :lol:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

soulful dog said:


> Now he doesn't get anywhere near water without being attached to a rope!


for dogs who are water-maniacs or who are *novices*, this is a very good idea - 
Dogs who don't feel comfy in the water go vertical, butt down & splashing wildly with their forelegs, 
which is inefficient & leaves them liable to dunking; then they panic, choke, & flail. 

A safety-line that floats is cheap & won't drag the dog down; marina supplies carry such by the foot.
A well-fitting H-harness that U can clip at the front, with a bronze or S/S clip woven onto the line, 
will let U pull the dog out of a current, if need be, or hand-over-hand if they refuse to come out.

Ducks, swans & geese [or other waterfowl] can easily lure a dog out so far, that s/he is exhausted & STOPS 
swimming; this is disastrous, as dogs are negatively-buoyant, & when they *stop*, they *sink.* So if U have 
a predatory dog, or a wannabe hunter, gundog, or heedless youth, safety-lines are a worthwhile 
investment & excellent precaution. :yesnod:

30-ft is usually plenty - 1/2-inch polypropylene is great stuff, too, bright colors & floats well.

For dogs in very cold water or surf / stiff currents, a wetsuit with floatation is not overkill - it's insurance.
It's also a very good idea for dogs aboard vessels - be sure there's a HANDLE for retrieving a dog over 
the gunwales or from a pitch overboard, just in case.
Buy Ruff Wear K-9 Float Coat Large Dandelion Yellow from Leisure Pro


----------



## Jazzybird (Mar 7, 2013)

Our black lab loves any water she can swim in. She would swim for hours if allowed. Its very difficult to recall her once she's in.


----------



## Animal Pastel (Jan 12, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> Ducks, swans & geese [or other waterfowl] can easily lure a dog out so far, that s/he is exhausted & STOPS
> swimming; this is disastrous,


Good to know, as Meg is a nightmare if she sees any of the above. Add to that the fact that she is a poor swimmer......ut:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Animal Pastel said:


> ...Meg is a nightmare if she sees [waterfowl]. Add to that,... she's a poor swimmer... ut:


eep. :blink: i'd definitely use a long-line then - & probly an H-harness with a front-clip to a locking 
carabiner, on her forechest - where the 3 straps cross, slip the carabiner under diagonally, LOCK it, 
& clip the long-line on.

nothing worse than a weak swimmer running out of 'fuel' when they're well out of reach - it's an awful 
feeling, been there, never want to have that happen again -- it aged me 5-years in 15-mins, i swear.


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know about the time period but I think it depends on the dog's capacity. I have two dogs of which one is extremely love swimming and other one can do just a half mile.


----------



## Animal Pastel (Jan 12, 2013)

Jazzybird said:


> Its very difficult to recall her once she's in.


Do dogs get swimmers ear, and with it selective deafness.....?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Tilly and Ember would swim all day if they could! Tilly can tread water with very little movement, she just spreads her legs out and floats! The dash n spalsh people were amazed and have never seen a dog do it before!


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Tollisty said:


> Tilly and Ember would swim all day if they could! Tilly can tread water with very little movement, she just spreads her legs out and floats! The dash n spalsh people were amazed and have never seen a dog do it before!


April floats as well, it looks quite strange when she does it. Like she has an inflatable bottom!


----------

